# Terrasaw chainsaw trencher



## kev1n (Jun 26, 2012)

Has anybody ever used this saw attachment? I've been doing a lot of trenching lately and read a couple of positive reviews on this thing. Are they available in the USA anywhere or do any New Zealand members know how much these cost?
Thanks Kevin
Here is the only video I could find. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmyIrgV3OVc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## D&B Mack (Jun 28, 2012)

Looks like it could play hell on the clutch if you were in tough material.


----------



## Somesawguy (Jun 28, 2012)

I'd want someone running a hose over that thing. Just because you can, doesn't mean you should.


----------



## D&B Mack (Jun 28, 2012)

Somesawguy said:


> Just because you can, doesn't mean you should.



Sigged


----------



## Somesawguy (Jun 28, 2012)

D&B Mack said:


> Sigged



Thanks... I think


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jun 28, 2012)

It may work, but I wouldn't run it on my saw. That would be a good load for an extended period of time. I'd tune it richer if I did. If it was in some rocky chirty ground it would probably beat the heck out of the saw and the operator too.


----------



## Scooterbum (Jun 28, 2012)

That would be perfect on an old Mac610 type.

Seems to me Homelite made something with the XL12 PH and some wheels like that years ago.


----------



## D&B Mack (Jun 29, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> That would be perfect on an old Mac610 type.
> 
> Seems to me Homelite made something with the XL12 PH and some wheels like that years ago.



It would be perfect on your buddies saw. I can see it now;

You: "Yo, my saw is acting funny. Can I borrow yours?"

Friend: "Sure man, anytime."

Afterwards...

You: "Thanks for the saw man, it worked great."

Friend: "WTF?"


----------



## Somesawguy (Jun 29, 2012)

I took another look at the video, and it appears that the drive chain from the motor goes to another sprocket near the saw which actually drives the trencher chain. 

It may work, but it'll still throw alot of dirt into places that don't like it much.


----------



## blackoak (Jun 29, 2012)

I had a buddy that used a standard Homelite XL12 for all his trenching needs. He used it to install the wire for an under ground pet fence.:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Somesawguy (Jun 29, 2012)

blackoak said:


> I had a buddy that used a standard Homelite XL12 for all his trenching needs. He used it to install the wire for an under ground pet fence.:msp_thumbdn:



Just don't loan him any saws. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blackoak (Jun 29, 2012)

Somesawguy said:


> Just don't loan him any saws. :hmm3grin2orange:


Oh, he knew better as one that makes a living using saws and has many, but the old beater XL 12 filled his need that day.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jun 29, 2012)

I dig ditches every time I use a saw. :msp_w00t:


----------



## kev1n (Jul 1, 2012)

It does look like it's gear reduced with a plastic shield to block most of the dirt being thrown at the saw.
I'm only looking to dig 6' trenches about 12"s deep close to the house where the dirt is softer and this looks perfect.
It looks like they have been making these for a long time and I've only seen positive reviews, I think my p60 would fit the bill for this trencher attachment


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jul 1, 2012)

Right wrong or otherwise, I would have liked to have that thing today...


----------



## kev1n (Jul 1, 2012)

I hear you, I'm getting to old and it's way to hot to be digging. I can fix a clutch, but I can't fix my sore back.


----------



## JulieK (Aug 13, 2012)

The Terrasaw trencher is an amazing little machine. A Gaint Chain Saw with sharp teeth! 

I have seen it work as my husband has one he uses it for his business. Trenchers at a rate of 1 meter per minute with mininal ground distrubance, and can work in corners most other machines won't. Many companies who lay telecom cables and pipes now use it, and I've heard it being used to dug out palm trees for transplanting. The Terrasaw was invented by two farmers (a father and son team) in a little town in New Zealand, as they didn't like digging holes to put down water pipe!!!

The interesting thing about this machine is you can swap the machine from trencher back to chainsaw in about 3 minutes! And it fits in the back trunk of the car - not trailer or heavy truck required. But this is not yet sold in USA.


----------



## hkusp9 (Aug 13, 2012)

can it cut through roots?

Really, is there anything out there that doesnt suck and can cut through small to medium sized roots that are 1-2 feet underground?


----------



## JulieK (Aug 13, 2012)

Yes, it will cut through roots like butter!





JulieK said:


> The Terrasaw trencher is an amazing little machine. A Gaint Chain Saw with sharp teeth!
> 
> I have seen it work as my husband has one he uses it for his business. Trenchers at a rate of 1 meter per minute with mininal ground distrubance, and can work in corners most other machines won't. Many companies who lay telecom cables and pipes now use it, and I've heard it being used to dug out palm trees for transplanting. The Terrasaw was invented by two farmers (a father and son team) in a little town in New Zealand, as they didn't like digging holes to put down water pipe!!!
> 
> The interesting thing about this machine is you can swap the machine from trencher back to chainsaw in about 3 minutes! And it fits in the back trunk of the car - not trailer or heavy truck required. But this is not yet sold in USA.


----------



## Mr.f (Jun 27, 2014)

Terrasaw is now available in the USA. Check out terratrencher.us.com... There is now YouTube clips on it. I've seen it at building show in San Francisco and it is amazing. I spoke to the inventor who is a New Zealander and he says it popular with irrigation, palm tree growers, and a lot of the data cable installers in New Zealand have them. It gets into places other trenching machines can't go and fits in your trunk!


----------



## AKDoug (Jun 27, 2014)

Better video..


----------

